# PacketLogs in OpCodes umwandeln... Hilfe Bitte!



## Rift (27. Oktober 2004)

Landarzar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Client to Server
> 
> Time: 1.66 From(Port): 4405 To(ServerPort):3724
> 39 Bytes
> ...



Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?
Weil dieser PacketLog ist z.T. wohl codiert oder kompremiert, aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich da etwas rauslesen kann....

Hat einer von euch eine Ahnung?
Wäre echt dankbar für eure Hilfe!



CMA


----------

